# A fortune teller said we will /are going to become...



## valeska_mse

¡Hola a todos!

¿Podríais decirme qué usaríais en esta frase: going to o will?

We went to a fortune teller. She said we *will /are going to* become rich and famous.

Yo diría WILL.

¿Podéis ayudarme?

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## kayokid

Hello. In this specific sentence I, personally, would say and/or write either. Both sound completely natural to me.


----------



## valeska_mse

Okk, muchas gracias!


----------



## AquisM

Pienso que la diferencia entre las dos, si hubiera cualquiera, sería que _going to _implica que serán ricos pronto, mientras que _will_ se refiere a un momento más tarde.


----------



## kayokid

AquisM said:


> Pienso que la distinción entre las dos, si hubiera, sería que _going to _implica que serán ricos pronto, mientras que _will_ se refiere a un momento más tarde.



The use of the future vs. the progressive does not have this implication for me, personally.


----------



## AquisM

Perhaps it's and AmE/BrE thing, or just my personal preference, but I sometimes distinguish the two in terms of this (as seen above), but you're right, they are practically interchangeable.


----------



## cbrena

Are there any diferences between _"We went to a fortune teller. She said we *will /are going to *__become rich and famous"_ and _"We went to a fortune teller. She said we* would / were going to* become rich and famous."?


_​Thanks in advance.


----------



## kayokid

In my personal opinion, they are the same in meaning. I would say either one and consider them exactly the same.


----------



## cbrena

Tahnk you Kayokid. What a relief!


----------



## AquisM

En mi opinión, la segunda implica cualquier duda o incertidumbre, o que lo que dijo no fue la verdad, por ejemplo, "She said we would/were going to become famous and rich, but we didn't."


----------



## kayokid

cbrena said:


> Tahnk you Kayokid. What a relieve!



Just one quick note: the word you want here is: 'relief' (the noun). What a relief! "Relieve" is the related verb.



AquisM said:


> En mi opinión, la segunda implica cualquier duda o incertidumbre, o que lo que dijo no fue la verdad, por ejemplo, "She said we would/were going to become famous and rich, but we didn't."



No, you didn't get the money yet, but you don't have the money yet when the sentence is phrased with 'will/going to' either...


----------



## AquisM

No, what I meant is that it could mean that in hindsight, what the fortune-teller said was wrong, in which case, what I said is perfectly suitable.


----------



## kayokid

AquisM said:


> No, what I meant is that it could mean that in hindsight, what the fortune-teller said was wrong, in which case, what I said is perfectly suitable.



This is true. I guess it is a question of timing and how someone looks at the situation, in my mind. If I look back on the fortune-tellers comment after 20 years of not becoming rich and famous, and I am extremely optimistic, the prediction could still come true -- whether you said 'will/are going to' or 'would'...


----------



## Carmen16

Hola: 
A mi modo de ver, la diferencia estriba en que 'going to' depende de la voluntad del hablante; muestra intencionalidad por parte del hablante (I have bought some paint because I am going to paint my bedroom). 

'will' se usa más bien para predicciones (se cumplan o no se cumplan más tarde), como la que nos ocupa: 
We went to a fortune teller. She said we *will* become rich and famous.

Saludos


----------



## Raposu

I would use the conditional mood in English - She said we *would* become rich and famous - because becoming rich is an imagined future event.


----------



## Carmen16

Excellent observation, Raposu, as she is referring to something someone said to her, so _would _would fit much better.


​


----------



## Bevj

In my opinion, all three options are valid.


----------



## neal41

Raposu said:


> I would use the conditional mood in English - She said we *would* become rich and famous - because becoming rich is an imagined future event.


Precisely because becoming rich and famous is a future possibility, 'will' and 'are going to' are reasonable verb choices. While 'would' is acceptable, either 'will' or 'are going to' are for me the better choices.


----------



## Raposu

I'm not the grammar police, and I do understand that colloquial usage can vary and that all living languages change over time, but I myself would still use "would become rich and famous" in this case, both in my professional (academic) writing and in my colloquial speech.


----------



## iribela

Carmen16 said:


> Hola:
> A mi modo de ver, la diferencia estriba en que 'going to' depende de la voluntad del hablante; muestra intencionalidad por parte del hablante (I have bought some paint because I am going to paint my bedroom).
> 
> 'will' se usa más bien para predicciones (se cumplan o no se cumplan más tarde), como la que nos ocupa:
> We went to a fortune teller. She said we *will* become rich and famous.
> 
> Saludos


No entiendo que "going to" dependa de la voluntad del hablante, o que "will" se refiera a predicciones. 
"Not enough people voted for me, so I'm going to/I will lose." Es un hecho y no depende de mi voluntad.


----------



## Carmen16

Saludos, iribela:

La pregunta que ha iniciado este hilo se refiere directamente a un uso relativo a una predicción en el futuro, a algo que ha visionado una adivina. Para este uso del futuro (predicciones) se usa will: 
         We went to a fortune-teller. She said we will/would become rich and famous. 
La adivina no tiene intención o voluntad planeada o premeditada de que sus clientes vayan a ser ricos y famosos, si no, hubiéramos usado _going to._

*going to *implica una* intención/voluntad premeditada *y* a menudo una intención y un plan.

will *implica* sólo intención, *y esta intención* no *suele ser necesariamente premeditada.

Por lo tanto, si se han realizado* planes para la acción, *se debe usar la forma* going to:

I have bought *some bricks *and I am going to *build a garage.

(He comprado ladrillos y voy a / tengo la intención de / he planeado construir un garaje)

Si la intención* no *ha sido* premeditada, *es decir, es* momentánea o no hay voluntad premeditada, *debemos usar* will:

There is *someone at the door* (right now, unexpectedly), I will go *and see to it.

 (Hay alguien en la puerta. Iré a ver/Me encargo - de abrir-)

Cuando no está claro que la intención sea premeditada o no, podrán usarse las dos formas indistintamente:

* I will / I am going to *climb that mountain* one day.*

(Escalaré / Voy a escalar esa montaña un dia)

* I won't / I am not going to *tell you my age.

(No te diré/no me da la gana/no voy a decirte mi edad)

En el ejemplo que proporcionas:
"Not enough people voted for me, so I'm going to/I will lose." Es un hecho y no depende de mi voluntad. 

De acuerdo, no depende de tu voluntad, y por lo tanto yo optaría en primer lugar por _will _(son otros lo que han decidido, no tú) y, a mi modo de ver, también se podría usar _going to_ de una forma sujetiva, es decir, desde tu perspectiva (la perspectiva del hablante) al ver los resultados de las votaciones, pues lo más seguro es que no salgas elegido ganador aunque no hayas tenido esa intención o voluntad y tú mismo expreses tu fracaso de forma fehaciente usando going to, dada la evidencia, como en la frase: It's going to rain any minute; look at those black clouds, comparada con The weather man says it will rain tomorrow (predicción con will). 

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## iribela

Carmen16 said:


> Saludos, iribela:
> 
> La pregunta que ha iniciado este hilo se refiere directamente a un uso relativo a una predicción en el futuro, a algo que ha visionado una adivina. Para este uso del futuro (predicciones) se usa will:
> We went to a fortune-teller. She said we will/would become rich and famous.
> La adivina no tiene intención o voluntad planeada o premeditada de que sus clientes vayan a ser ricos y famosos, si no, hubiéramos usado _going to._
> 
> *going to *implica una* intención/voluntad premeditada *y* a menudo una intención y un plan.
> 
> will *implica* sólo intención, *y esta intención* no *suele ser necesariamente premeditada.
> 
> Por lo tanto, si se han realizado* planes para la acción, *se debe usar la forma* going to:
> 
> I have bought *some bricks *and I am going to *build a garage.
> 
> (He comprado ladrillos y voy a / tengo la intención de / he planeado construir un garaje)
> 
> Si la intención* no *ha sido* premeditada, *es decir, es* momentánea o no hay voluntad premeditada, *debemos usar* will:
> 
> There is *someone at the door* (right now, unexpectedly), I will go *and see to it.
> 
> (Hay alguien en la puerta. Iré a ver/Me encargo - de abrir-)
> 
> Cuando no está claro que la intención sea premeditada o no, podrán usarse las dos formas indistintamente:
> 
> * I will / I am going to *climb that mountain* one day.*
> 
> (Escalaré / Voy a escalar esa montaña un dia)
> 
> * I won't / I am not going to *tell you my age.
> 
> (No te diré/no me da la gana/no voy a decirte mi edad)
> 
> En el ejemplo que proporcionas:
> "Not enough people voted for me, so I'm going to/I will lose." Es un hecho y no depende de mi voluntad.
> 
> De acuerdo, no depende de tu voluntad, y por lo tanto yo optaría en primer lugar por _will _(son otros lo que han decidido, no tú) y, a mi modo de ver, también se podría usar _going to_ de una forma sujetiva, es decir, desde tu perspectiva (la perspectiva del hablante) al ver los resultados de las votaciones, pues lo más seguro es que no salgas elegido ganador aunque no hayas tenido esa intención o voluntad y tú mismo expreses tu fracaso de forma fehaciente usando going to, dada la evidencia, como en la frase: It's going to rain any minute; look at those black clouds, comparada con The weather man says it will rain tomorrow (predicción con will).
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.


Hola. Es muy largo tu comentario (!) pero, por ejemplo, no estoy de acuerdo con "*will *_implica* sólo intención, *y esta intención* no *suele ser necesariamente premeditada._" (hace tiempo que no veía "solo" acentuado). "Will" se refiere al futuro: I will go to work earlier tomorrow, I will not marry him, I will buy a gun, etc., incluso a algo inevitable: "The sun will set."


----------



## Bevj

I agree with iribela.
I have never come across this explanation for the difference between 'will' and 'going to'.


----------



## gengo

Raposu said:


> I myself would still use "would become rich and famous" in this case, both in my professional (academic) writing and in my colloquial speech.



I agree, and the reason has nothing to do with when the action (becoming rich) takes place, but rather that this is reported speech, and we use the past tense in such constructions.

Ex.
_She told me that I would get a raise next year._

Here, "next year" is clearly in the future, but we use "would" as the past tense of "will" because it is reported speech.

Other examples:
_He said he would do it tomorrow.
She promised she would arrive two hours from now._

Contrast this with a direct quotation, in which the past tense is not required.

_We went to a fortune teller. She said, "You will/{are going to} become rich and famous."_

Here, both of the future tenses are correct and sound natural.


----------



## Mister Draken

@Carmen16 ¿Podrías por favor indicar la fuente (texto, manual, etc.) de donde has sacado la explicación de las diferencias entre *will* y *going to* que das en #21?
Comparto con @Bevj y con @iribela que no me había encontrado con esa explicación, pero quizás haya algún gramático que la justifica.

Muchas gracias


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

No sé si la sacó de allí, pero en "English grammar in use intermediate" de Raymond Murphy (2019, quinta edición), capítulo 23, aparece esta distinción entre decisiones espontáneas (_will_) y planes/acciones premeditadas (_be going to_). Ahora bien, el mismo libro dice que hay contextos/situaciones (y varios/as) en que son intercambiables sin mayor diferencia de significado, así que en lo personal yo nunca le doy demasiada vuelta para expresarme en el futuro, salvo cuando mi intuición de hablante no nativo me lo "instruya".


----------



## iribela

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé si la sacó de allí, pero en "English grammar in use intermediate" de Raymond Murphy (2019, quinta edición), capítulo 23, aparece esta distinción entre decisiones espontáneas (_will_) y planes/acciones premeditadas (_be going to_). Ahora bien, el mismo libro dice que hay contextos/situaciones (y varios/as) en que son intercambiables sin mayor diferencia de significado, así que en lo personal yo nunca le doy demasiada vuelta para expresarme en el futuro, salvo cuando mi intuición de hablante no nativo me lo "instruya".


No creo que haya sido esta la fuente. Aquí habla de “will” para decisiones espontáneas, mientras que Carmen dijo que "*will *implica_* sólo intención…”.*_
La distinción que señala el libro no es excluyente. Habrá casos y contextos en que cuadre, pero eso no quita que “will” se refiere al futuro en general, sea una decisión espontánea o premeditada, o un acontecimiento o fenómeno predecible e inevitable, como decía, the sun will set.


----------



## gvergara

iribela said:


> Aquí habla de “will” para decisiones espontáneas, mientras que Carmen dijo que "*will *implica_* sólo intención…”.*_





Carmen16 said:


> *will *implica* sólo intención, *y esta intención* no *suele ser necesariamente premeditada.





Carmen16 said:


> Si la intención* no *ha sido* premeditada, *es decir, es* momentánea o no hay *


Pues yo entiendo que sí se refiere al menos en parte a lo expresado por el libro. La respuesta de la persona habla de intención no premeditada, o sea, algo espontáneo. Pero reitero que no me detengo a ahondar mucho si es que no causa mayores dificultades en el/la receptor/a, lo cual me parece está refrendado por varios/as hablantes nativos/as en este hilo.


----------



## iribela

gvergara said:


> "...al menos en parte a lo expresado por el libro..."


Tal cual, de ahí lo que dije, y lo que decís vos de no causar mayores dificultades a quienes consultan. Es mejor no generalizar ni irse por las ramas. La diferencia entre _will_ y _going to_ sugerida en posts #14 y #21 no está justificada y por eso puede dar lugar a confusión. Eso fue lo que señalé. Con _will_ podemos expresar futuro, ya sea dentro de 5 minutos, 10 años o un siglo, independientemente de intenciones, premeditación o espontaneidad.


----------

